

Ask HN: What web language do most YC... - hella

..companies use? Is there one that takes the lion's share?
======
yywt
VBA seems really popular among YC startups. Didn't really gain steam in 2010,
but I think it's really becoming a hot trend of 2011.

~~~
bmm6o
This isn't Yahoo answers. Please don't do this.

